# Springer Cross needs new home (Essex)



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

This is not my dog but is one of my dog's puppies.

Two friends and I rescued my dog (Emma), her father (Big Charlie) and their puppies from an awful home and Little Charlie (the dog looking for a home) was the runt of the litter.

Big Charlie is a pedigree Springer Spaniel, Emma's mother was an Alsation, so Little Charlie is a mix of these two. He can't stay where he is because apparently he's an untrainable nutter and he was only meant to be there as a stopgap anyway. Having seen him for the first time in months on Saturday he's definitely not nuts, just very nervous. He is in desperate need of socialisation.

He's lived with cats all his life until the last few months. As far as I'm aware he's flea's vaccinated and chopped.

If anyone thinks they can offer the right home to this dog please let me know. A trial period to make sure all parties are happy will be requested.

Here is Little Charlie (black) with his sister from the same litter, Poppy









Little Charlie









Big Charlie (best pic I can find, sorry it's not great):









Emma:









Emma when she was still underweight:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

How sad that they where treated bad, they're beautiful dogs and you've done a great job with them they look really well.
Springers are highly intelligent and very hyper, they need loads of attention and walking/playing etc...my friend has one and she's permenantly on the go, still acts like a puppy at 10 years old  good luck on finding her a new home xx


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> How sad that they where treated bad, they're beautiful dogs and you've done a great job with them they look really well.
> Springers are highly intelligent and very hyper, they need loads of attention and walking/playing etc...my friend has one and she's permenantly on the go, still acts like a puppy at 10 years old  good luck on finding her a new home xx


Emma's the same. We can spend all day at the farm where she chases rabbits and digs holes all day, when we get home after half hour kip she bouncing all over again.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Contact 'Its a Springer thing' forum. They have many experienced springer owners and will be able to advise the best place to find a good sensible home for the poor pup.


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

JSR said:


> Contact 'Its a Springer thing' forum. They have many experienced springer owners and will be able to advise the best place to find a good sensible home for the poor pup.


Thank you.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck, hopefully they can help it's ran by some very passionate and dedicated people.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

good luck finding him a new home....he is beautiful x


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

If I had the space I'd take him but it wouldn't be fair. He's very much like Emma in personality and she was just as nervous. She's now a completely different dog and I've had her just under a year so I'm sure Lil Charlie will make someone a brilliant pet with a little work.


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

JSR said:


> Contact 'Its a Springer thing' forum. They have many experienced springer owners and will be able to advise the best place to find a good sensible home for the poor pup.


Thanks, I have registered for this forum now :smile5:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_awww i really wish i could have him he is lush !!!! good luck finding him a suitable home :001_tt1: :001_tt1:_


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _awww i really wish i could have him he is lush !!!! good luck finding him a suitable home :001_tt1: :001_tt1:_


Thanks. He's a cute little runt ain't he?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes he is !!! can u post him hahaha :001_tt1:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

what a cutie, i`d totally take him in an instant but i`ve been made to agree to wait for another dog


----------



## terriermum (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi there i know we're a long way but i help and foster for a small rescue in Dorset, if you need a rescue back up i'm sure we could help you. I've fostered alot of hyper collies, so i'm sure Charlie would fit in fine with my terriers.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish I could have him, he's lovely I really hope you can find a home for him. I live in rented accom and my landlord won't let me have dogs or I would have him!  Good luck finding a home for him!


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

terriermum said:


> Hi there i know we're a long way but i help and foster for a small rescue in Dorset, if you need a rescue back up i'm sure we could help you. I've fostered alot of hyper collies, so i'm sure Charlie would fit in fine with my terriers.


Thank you for the offer. His current home was only meant to be temporary and he's been there over a year now, but she's happy to keep him there until the right home can be found.


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

bump.............


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

bump please.


----------



## sid.lola (Apr 1, 2009)

It looks like he's found a home. Fingers crossed please!


----------



## LadyValentine (Jan 2, 2010)

Is he still looking?


----------



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi. How old is Charlie? And where abouts are you? We have a 16 month old springer and was thinking about getting a companion as she too needs more socialisation. She is walked daily and we are surrounded by woods and fields so they can have a great run about. Charlie looks like a lovely dog and it's sad to hear he's not had a great start out. Dave.


----------

